# UPGRADED FORUM - JUST MY TAKE



## Hawging It (Nov 23, 2019)

Well, the new, upgrade has been in place for several days now. At first I said WHAT??  NOOO!! I had a few bugs and such but the issues were corrected within hours or a couple of days. It took a few days for me to get familiar with the new look but now, I'm surfing around just like before. All in all a BIG like to whoever put this all together and works behind the scenes to make this the BEST smoking/grilling site on the internet. Just my take. 

HAWG


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 23, 2019)

I "LIKE" your take, and agree 100%! RAY


----------



## retfr8flyr (Nov 23, 2019)

I also had some initial problems figuring everything out but now it's great. Thanks for all the hard works getting this new upgrade running well.


----------



## Braz (Nov 23, 2019)

Yep, indeedeedoo.  Some other fora I visit look pretty dated now.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 4, 2019)

Cant stand the format for new messages, it shows time vertical and not the topic, I cant keep track of what post is what. I have about 10 messages that are strung out so lots of scrolling to get to the next 1, also it no longer takes me to new posts where I left off at, it takes me to the end so scroll back up to the beginning


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 4, 2019)

_Im not understanding what you are describing. My Alerts are laid out by most recent, time posted and which thread. If I go to my Account then hit Messages, it list most recent, what I wrote, time and thread title...JJ _


----------



## mike243 (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## mike243 (Dec 4, 2019)

when I log on this is my view, about 10 items  spread out and no name for the subject. frustrating, probably something simple. worked great before the switch


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 4, 2019)

mike243 said:


> when I log on this is my view, about 10 items  spread out and no name for the subject. frustrating, probably something simple. worked great before the switch


Mine looks different but I'm not using a computer. Just my phone


----------



## DanMcG (Dec 5, 2019)

mike243 said:


> when I log on this is my view, about 10 items  spread out and no name for the subject. frustrating, probably something simple. worked great before the switch


Hey Mike, I had a similar issue when it changed over, I found the zoom was set way to high. Once I adjusted it, it's normal again. 
I'm on a pc, but your pic was what I had to look at too.


----------



## mike243 (Dec 5, 2019)

danmcg thank you so much,thats what was wrong, grandson has been using my laptop, no more after Christmas, there will be 1 under the tree lol


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks for the screen shot. Worth a Thousand Words. Dan has you covered and sounds like your Grandson is going to have a Terrific Christmas...JJ


----------



## mike243 (Dec 6, 2019)

Yep mamaw really spoils them all year long but lord have mercy at all the stuff we haul over Christmas day  ,sometimes a 4 door truck with only a 5.5' bed aint big enuff lol


----------

